# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Chords on Meters' Cissy Strut?

## Marshall

OK, it's not a traditional mandolin tune, but anybody know the Meters' Cissy Strut? What are those chords which come in the middle of the riff (or on the vamp, for that matter)?

(For those unfamiliar with the Meters, I think of them as a group out of which the Neville Brothers were born. They sound as if the personnel of Booker T and the MGs had been secretly replaced by alumni from James Brown or Sly and the Family Stone. Actually, they just sound like the Meters, spare New Orleans funk.)

----------


## Spruce

Great tune...

The melody has some minor thirds & sevenths in it, but the body of the song is in the key of C7 or maybe a C9. 
And it stays there, no?

The hits are Bb and F, but I think it's just the bass that heads in that direction with the distinctive Leo riff played over it...

Luck!

----------


## mandobob

I worked out Look-a-Py-Py (sp?) out and could try to scan and fax it to you if you'd like.

----------


## abram

If you're talking about the part right after the bass riff,
I think the main notes are the 7th and the 6th, and you could add the 3rd to harmonize it. I'm not sure if that's right, but it sounds funky to me

----------

